# Blitzschutz Hausautomation



## Passion4Automation (12 November 2016)

Servus Leute,

der Bau des Verteilers (Schrank) für mein EFH mit einer 750 881 steht an.

Jetzt mache ich mir Gedanken über den innernen Blitzschutz. Bei soviel Technik kann ein Blitzeinschlag ja nicht gerade wenig Schaden anrichten.

Welche Maßnahmen habt ihr da ergriffen, wenn über welche ergriffen worden sind??

Danke.


----------



## GLT (12 November 2016)

Blitzschutz/Überspannungsschutz ist immer ein Thema - nicht nur, wenn man sich eine SPS einbaut.
Ein solches Konzept hängt aber auch vom Gebäude u. Blitzschutzkonzept ab - grob folgt das halt Grob-Mittel-Feinschutz.

ÜSS in jeder Verteilerzuleitung, Sensorikleitungen (gebäudeverlassend), usw.


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2016)

Wenn ich mir die Fälle der letzten Jahre aus meinem Bekanntenkreis anschaue, dann war da immer die Ursache im Bereich Sat-Anlage oder DSL / Netzwerk.
In diesem Bereich muss ich auch noch nachrüsten. 

Für Verteilung findet man gute Lösungen bei Dehn oder Phönix-Contact

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mc161 (12 November 2016)

Nachdem ich im Sommer ordentlichen Schaden durch Blitzeinschlag hatte wird jetzt nachgerüstet:
von Dehn + Söhne

- Nach dem EVU-Zähler
- Zugang Telekom VDSL
- Zugang Breitbandkabel
- 2xSchutz Fühlerleitung Solarthermie PT 1000
- Schutz Ethernet

1200€


----------



## GLT (12 November 2016)

Wer mag, kann sich auch bei www.leutron.de umsehen.


----------



## Kayle (12 November 2016)

Hi,

hatte vor kurzem auch einen Überspannungsschaden. Habe nach Rücksprache mit Dehn den DehnShield als Kombiableiter Typ 1+2 im Zählerschrank und einen DehnRail Typ 3 vor der SPS. Sämtliche andere elektronischen Geräte haben einen Typ 3 Zwischen Stecker bekommen.

Gruß Kay

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tiktal (13 November 2016)

Hatte auch vor zwei Jahren noch eine SPannungsspitze über die Telefonleitung bekommen.
Router war hinnüber und die analogen Klemmen meiner WAGO --->nix ging mehr.

Da fängt man dann schon an zu grübeln...in diesem Fall konnte ich die Klemmen raus nehmen, Hardware ändern und es lief wieder, was aber wenn ich mal nicht da bin und Frau allein zuhaus...oha...

Habe als Schnellschuss einen Kombiableiter Klasse 1+2 von OBO nach der Einspeisung eingebaut. Da ich letzten Sommer draussen quasi alles auf links gedreht habe, wurden alle Leitungen draussen (Steckdosen, Licht, etc.)aus dem neuen Nebengebäude geholt. Nun muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen wie ich die Telefonleitung und die Steuerung sinnvoll schützen kann. Problem ist hier nicht die Spannungsversorgung, sondern die ganzen Leitungen die quer durchs Haus liegen.
Wichtig ist es aber wohl nur das man die Geräte von einem Hersteller kauft, da die Klassen wohl unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden...so wurde es mir von einem Unternehmen für Blitzschutz geraten.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Passion4Automation (13 November 2016)

Vielen Dank für  eure Antworten.
Dachte mir schon das dieses Thema  heiß ist. Hab jetzt schon viel  über  Gebäudeautomation gelesen aber blitzschutz war da nie ein Thema.
Ich möchte  auf alle fälle  meine wago schützen und die Netzteile für  die led treiber.
@tiktal. Wie kommt es das bei dir nur analogkarten defekt  ware  n?

Gruß


----------



## Tiktal (14 November 2016)

Ka, kann mir das nur so erklären das diese etwas empfindlicher sind.
Müsste man mal in die Spezifikation schauen. Alle anderen Bauteile laufen bis heute ohne Probleme.
Ich kann natürlich nicht ausschließen das die restlichen Komponenten nicht auch "einen bei lang" bekommen haben.

Gruß

Onno


----------

